# Venture Brothers Season Four



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

I decided I might as well start The Venture Brothers Season Four thread now that Season Three is done. See this thread for Season Three discussion:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=395127&page=5

Seasons Three and Four were approved at the same time so we won't have the two years plus wait between seasons this time around, and preproduction work on Season Four has already begun, however there have already been some delays so it will be a bit more than a year before we see new episodes, apparently.



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=317
> 
> Publick Update(3:00pm EST)
> posted by Mike - 7 Comments
> ...





> http://jacksonpublick.livejournal.com/22875.html
> 
> So here we are again...about to launch into another epic two-part season finale. Season 3 has been a long haul, and it's not even over for us yet. We still have to mix the final final episode and deliver it to the network, which will happen around Monday. We've not had a break since April or May of 2007, and though my load has been lightened in recent weeks, it doesn't look like we'll get a proper one until Season 4 is finished...
> 
> ...but we haven't exactly started Season 4 yet. Well, we have and we haven't. It seems we were a bit premature and overly optimistic when we launched headlong into production over a month ago. Doc and I struggled to turn our first two scripts in late, and it was immediately apparent that we would not be able to continue on through the season in that vein. So the first two episodes were designed and storyboarded, we recorded one of them (with special guest star, the legendary Kevin Conroy!), and then we sent everyone on the staff home for six weeks. Which is easily the suckiest thing I've ever had to do on this show. The deadlines on the last few season 3 episodes were just too tight, and we were just too exhausted to start sprinting into production full steam right away. Aside from being impossible, the quality would have seriously suffered, so we're taking this month to finish post-production, rest a bit, regroup and recharge. Our plan is to get a couple of scripts ahead and then resume production in mid-September. I'm not sure yet where that puts us in terms of a Season 4 premiere date, but I'm guessing we're looking at next Fall.


I expect this thread will be mostly dead for the next year; this will be a placeholder thread until then. Direct your Season Three comments to the Season Three thread, and direct your Season Four comments to this thread.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Some Season Four news, sort-of; not sure how much of this was serious and how much was leg-pulling (ie, 25) by Jackson Publick and Doc Hammer, but whatever.



> http://news.toonzone.net/article.php?ID=25750
> 
> Dragon*Con08 Day 2: Aqua Squid Venture Brothers
> By Craig Crumpton
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

A few more loose ends:



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=323
> 
> August 28, 2008
> Ode to the Henchmen(11:40am EST)
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=327
> 
> September 2, 2008
> Report From Dragon-Con '08(2:15am EST)
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=328
> 
> September 9, 2008
> Dragon*Con Panel Highlights(1:08pm EST)
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

While waiting for Season Four, here's some news:



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=334
> 
> Jackson & Doc at NY Comic Con '09
> 
> As is often the case Jackson & Doc will have a Venture Bros. panel at NY Comic Con which takes place from February 6 - 8 next year. No further details about when it will be or who else (if anyone) is going to be on the panel with them, but at the very least something to look forward to.





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=339
> 
> Season 3 Coming to DVD and Blu-Ray!
> 
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=340
> 
> Guild Hoodie in the AS Shop
> 
> Ever vigilant in selling stuff, Adult Swim.com has a Guild of Calamitous Intent hoodie for sale. 90% cotton in black with a red logo on the back (the same one that appeared on the first shirt club shirt as well as a small crest logo on the front. $45 for yourself or the super villain in your life.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Good lord, I totally love the S3 DVD covers. And the BD version comes with the soundtrack!










Vintage 80's Atari 2600 video game cover art FTW.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

More....



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=342
> 
> Simply Having A Wonderful Christmas Time
> 
> As per usual at this time of the year Quick Stop Entertainment has this season's holiday song. This year we have Henchmen 21 and 24 singing Wonderful Christmas Time, for all your synthpop Christmas song needs. Enjoy!





> http://www.quickstopentertainment.com/2008/12/23/venture-bros/
> 
> Holiday Havoc: THE VENTURE BROS.
> 
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=343
> 
> Voice Actors Anonymous
> 
> ...





> http://jacksonpublick.livejournal.com/
> 
> 23 December 2008 @ 07:13 pm
> 
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Just a reminder for anyone going to NY Comic Con this weekend (ie, not me or this guy):



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=344
> 
> January 9, 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

> http://mantiseye.com/?item=346
> 
> February 8, 2009
> 
> ...





> http://tv.ign.com/articles/950/950631p1.html
> 
> NYCC 09: Venture Bros. Season 4 Hints
> 
> The show's creators talk about the cult series.


Click above link for more details.



> As for the upcoming season, the duo is currently in production and didn't have any new footage to show. However, they were confident that new episodes would debut later this year. They also mentioned a few guest stars whose voices we can look forward to hearing in Season 4 including John Hodgeman (The Daily Show), notable stand-up comedian Patton Oswalt and the voice of Batman himself, Kevin Conroy (Batman: The Animated Series).
> 
> To lay to rest any confusion, the creators reitrated that Henchman 24 is definitely dead, Baron Underbite is definitely alive and that Colonel Hunter Gathers will be "all over" Season 4. They also joked that because of the crowd's unilateral hatred of The Murderous Moppets, they were even more excited about possibly bringing them back.


Interesting, but just because 24 is "definitely dead" doesn't mean that they can't clone him, or something. Dammit. 

Also I don't get the intense Moppet hatred coming from the internet fan boy community. I love the Murderous Moppets. Definitely I want to see what they are up to.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Getting close to Season 3 DVD and Blu-Ray release.



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=347
> 
> February 25, 2009
> Soundtrack Tracks... Track(10:26pm EST)
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

I hate waiting for Season Four.



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=349
> 
> March 11, 2009
> ToyFare to Feature Venture Content(12:21am EST)
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=348
> 
> March 9, 2009
> Soundtrack For Sale!(3:52pm EST)
> ...


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I was astounded to find _"The Venture Bros: The Music of J.G. Thirlwell"_ available on AmazonMP3.

51 minutes. Good stuff- but very wild and all over the place.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Talking about season 4, Jackson Publick mentioned on his blog that instead of a 13-episode season, there will be two 8-episode half-seasons. The first half should air in October or November and the second half should appear in June 2010.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Talking about season 4, Jackson Publick mentioned on his blog that instead of a 13-episode season, there will be two 8-episode half-seasons. The first half should air in October or November and the second half should appear in June 2010.


Yes; good news IMO since we get an 18 episode season instead of a 13 episode season. I don't mind waiting a little longer for the second half of the season. Five extra episodes is worth waiting for.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

dmdeane said:


> (...) since we get an 18 episode season instead of a 13 episode season.


18?


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> 18?


D'oh! Had the number 8 stuck in my head.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Some interviews over the past month or so....



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=354
> 
> March 27, 2009
> 
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=356
> 
> April 3, 2009
> 
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=357
> 
> April 10, 2009
> 
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=358
> 
> April 24, 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

> http://mantiseye.com/?item=364
> 
> June 13, 2009
> Updatin', Ohio
> ...


Check out JP's Livejournal for sneak peaks, also this:



> http://jacksonpublick.livejournal.com/
> 
> Our good friend John Hodgman deserves a standing information superhighway ovation for his performance at the Radio & TV Correspondents' Dinner this evening...
> 
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=367
> 
> June 29, 2009
> Speculation: Season Four Schedule
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Season 4 preview video....ooooh, it's getting close....



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=379
> 
> August 19, 2009
> Official Season Four Trailer
> ...


Also:



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=378
> 
> August 16, 2009
> Official Comic-Con Video
> ...


And also:



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=376
> 
> July 31, 2009
> Quick Toonzone Interview
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

More news:



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=382
> 
> August 31, 2009
> Season Four: Starting October 18th
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=381
> 
> August 31, 2009
> Jackson & Doc Panel at Dragon*Con '09
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/3793431580
RT @mantiseye Henchman at #pax ! He was very photogenic. http://twitpic.com/gn63x 6 minutes ago from web

ddeane
David Deane



> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/3788415904
> Henchman at #pax ! He was very photogenic. http://twitpic.com/gn63x about 5 hours ago from Tweetie
> 
> mantiseye
> Mantis-Eye


http://twitpic.com/gn63x/full


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Oh boy! Captain Sunshine! :up:

Also, one month to go now.



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=385
> 
> September 16, 2009
> EW's Top 25 Cult Shows
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=381#142796
> 
> Veggietray Sep. 8, 2009 (6:16pm EST)
> I attended the panel in Atlanta on saturday, and they showed the first 12 minutes of Season 4's first episode. We get our first look at the Ventures post-Brock (apparently Sgt. Hatred is the new bodyguard), and Captain Sunshine has a starring role.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

dmdeane said:


> Oh boy! Captain Sunshine!


You might want to put the plot information about the first episode in a spoiler tag. That way people have a choice about whether they watch the episode with advance knowledge or not...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm already shocked.


Spoiler



"Post-Brock"?!


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

wmcbrine said:


> I'm already shocked.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's not a spoiler, he quit at the end of the previous season.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> You might want to put the plot information about the first episode in a spoiler tag. That way people have a choice about whether they watch the episode with advance knowledge or not...


IMO those aren't spoilers.

We already know Brock isn't the bodyguard anymore. He quit at the end of Season Three.

Sargent Hatred said he needed a job so that's hardly much of a spoiler either.

And I don't think mentioning that a character who has been mentioned often (since Season One) without appearing before (ie, Captain Sunshine), is finally going to show up in a future episode is really a spoiler - no major plot elements are mentioned.

However, if you think those are "spoilers", don't read anything else in this thread, since I've been leaking "spoilers" about Season Four for quite some time now - Jackson Publick and Doc have mentioned who is showing up in Season Four and other tidbits of information. If you don't want to know this stuff, don't read this thread. I'll happily spoilerize major plot points and truly significant stuff (ie, a major character dying, or coming back from the dead, etc) but I'm not going to spoilerize every nitpicking detail that is leaked early.

Still someone named "Amnesia" should know how to rectify this, yes?


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Getting closer.



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=386
> 
> September 30, 2009
> Jackson & Urbaniak on The Best Show on WFMU
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=387
> 
> September 30, 2009
> The First Episode of Season 4 Is...
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=388
> 
> October 2, 2009
> Season 4.1 Schedule Revealed
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Okay, here we go! The long wait is over. Season 4 (or rather first half of Season Four) begins midnight, this Sunday night on Adult Swim.

*This is a discussion thread for Season Four, but we're never going to agree on the gray areas of what is and is not "spoiler worthy" so if you want to be safe don't read this thread if you haven't watched the latest episode yet. *

As per previous seasons of Venture Brothers, there probably won't be enough discussion here on this forum to justify a separate thread for each episode, so this thread should be fine for the entirety of Season Four.

Roundup of latest from Mantiseye:



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=389
> 
> October 8, 2009
> Captain Sunshine!
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=390
> 
> October 12, 2009
> The Final Countdown
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=391
> 
> October 14, 2009
> Top 10 Venture Bros. One-Shot Characters
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=392
> 
> October 15, 2009
> Season Four, Episode One Promo
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=393
> 
> October 16, 2009
> Jackson & Doc Talk Music
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Also the Season Four promo is on YouTube:


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Thanks for posting these updates! Setting the recording up right now!


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bump.

This episode will require several re-viewings to get the timeline order right, since the episode is cut up into multiple timelines and mixed up viewing order.

"I love Hitler and Hitler loves me!"

"Wait...you guys are Nazis!"

"Nein, we're not!"

Spoiler from preview of next week's episode:



Spoiler



Appearance of Captain Sunshine and Hank dressed as the new Wonderboy.



Also thanks to Adult Swim for keeping to their announced schedule. I and my TiVo thank you.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

My head's still spinning from all of the plot derailments and non-linear story. But the only thing bad about S4's premiere was no Monarch and Dr Mrs Girlfriend. :up: overall. 

Is the T-Shirt thingy goin on this season?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Saturn_V said:


> But the only thing bad about S4's premiere was no Monarch and Dr Mrs Girlfriend.


Weren't they there in the flashback at the very beginning?


Saturn_V said:


> Is the T-Shirt thingy goin on this season?


No. IIRC, they were kind of overwhelmed by the logistics last time...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Good explanation of the episode 1 timeline order.



> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/4984045489
> @MissJennaLauren *Brock story runs forward from season 3 finale, Venture family story runs backwards to season 3 finale.
> *
> about 11 hours ago from web in reply to MissJennaLauren
> ...


East coast feed was fine. Apparently west coast feed only showed half the episode:



> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/4985819894
> The West Coast broadcast of Venture Brothers showed the first half TWICE. Go Team ****up.
> 
> about 9 hours ago from web
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Weren't they there in the flashback at the very beginning?


Yes but I would say that doesn't really count.

Based on preview of episode 2, however, both The Monarch and Mrs. The Monarch will be in the next episode.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Saturn_V said:


> My head's still spinning from all of the plot derailments and non-linear story.


Multiple viewings does help.

Hint: you can use Brock and Hank's hair length to tell the passage of time. Brock's gets longer and Hank's gets shorter...until the final scene when they are back in "present time" and both Brock and Hank have long hair.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

dmdeane said:


> Hint: you can use Brock and Hank's hair length to tell the passage of time.


The bars with the numbers are the best, once you figure out what they are.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> The bars with the numbers are the best, once you figure out what they are.


Neither Hitler nor Dr. Venture are fans of classic comic books, apparently!


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> The bars with the numbers are the best, once you figure out what they are.


Hint?


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

bootedbear said:


> Hint?


The value of the comic book, since the Venture timeline is going backwards the value of the comic goes up as it's less destroyed.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Adult Swim has announced they will be airing repeats of S4E1 of Venture Brothers at 12:30am for the next few nights (through Friday at 12:30am). Your DVR schedule will still show that Aqua Teen Hunger Force is airing.

EDIT: More details in Season Pass alerts:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=435619


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I think it may take several viewings before I have the faintest idea what the hell is happening. I'm a big fan but this one made my head hurt. It wasn't helped by CN screwing it for the West Coast showing and repeating the first 15 minutes rather than the final 15. I was so confused by that point that I was wondering if that was the way it was intended to be shown. :-(


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> The bars with the numbers are the best, once you figure out what they are.


It wasn't until the it got removed from it's packaging, opened, and the value started plummeting that I got what the hell that was all about...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVoStephen said:


> Adult Swim has announced they will be airing repeats of S4E1 of Venture Brothers at 12:30am for the next few nights (through Friday at 12:30am). Your DVR schedule will still show that Aqua Teen Hunger Force is airing.
> 
> EDIT: More details in Season Pass alerts:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=435619


My TiVo has been recording these extra showings (as of mid-week), so they must have updated the guide data.

It's also available on iTunes if you like paying for stuff. 

Also I hear someone posted it on Youtube.

Of course it is also free on Adult Swim website; posted a day after it airs (unlike season three when it was posted the Friday before it was aired).

http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a250aae246c5f5101246d2e25210004


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Tangent said:


> It wasn't until the it got removed from it's packaging, opened, and the value started plummeting that I got what the hell that was all about...


Same here. I'm not a comic book geek so I didn't think about what the bar meant until Hank took the comic out of its protective sleeve.

Anyway I'm sure the rest of the season will go back to much more linear story telling. Season premiere VB episodes tend to be weirder than the norm.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

By the end I figured out the timeline thing, mostly due to the Hank's hair. But I watched it a second time to get all the Hitler/Giant Boy Detective references and all that.

I love Helper.

I wish Dean could be a bit less of a wuss. He used to have his moments, but not so much anymore.

I love how much of a beating the comic got. Rusty used it to scoop dog poo. Hank shot it with the gun. Classic stuff.

So, with what the Nazis said, this episode spans about 8 months? Isn't that the due date they gave Dr. Venture for cloning Hitler?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I also liked Hatred more in this episode.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

billypritchard said:


> I wish Dean could be a bit less of a wuss. He used to have his moments, but not so much anymore.


He usually mans up when it will impress Triana. With her not around (where the heck was she during all that time?!), he was his usual scared self.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> By the end I figured out the timeline thing, mostly due to the Hank's hair. But I watched it a second time to get all the Hitler/Giant Boy Detective references and all that.
> 
> I love Helper.
> 
> I wish Dean could be a bit less of a wuss. He used to have his moments, but not so much anymore.


I think they chose this episode to focus in on Hank "growing up" and played up Dean's "wussiness" to act as a foil to that. I'm sure they'll focus on Dean growing up more in future episodes.



> I love how much of a beating the comic got. Rusty used it to scoop dog poo. Hank shot it with the gun. Classic stuff.
> 
> So, with what the Nazis said, this episode spans about 8 months? Isn't that the due date they gave Dr. Venture for cloning Hitler?


They said they would be back in 8 months, but some period of time - probably several more months - passed between the end of Season Three and the Nazi's appearance, based on Hanks hair in chronologically earlier scenes. It could be 10 or even 12 months in total.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> I also liked Hatred more in this episode.


Me too.

Based on Season Four promos we know that:


Spoiler



The OSI "anti-pederasty drug" seems to wear off in some future episode where he wants to fly the X1 to Thailand to....well you get the picture.


So he'll be interesting to watch as his story arc develops. Somehow Jackson and Doc have managed to make this character funny/interesting without crossing the over the line, given the rather risky subject matter.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bump.

Haha. No one wants to comment? Rather uncomfortable subject matter to satire? 

Voice of Captain Sunshine by Kevin Conroy, who voiced Batman in the Batman cartoons.

I don't have HD but I've noticed how much better the animation looks in these two episodes compared even to Season Three. Lots of three dimensional tracking shots.

Lots of new superhero parody characters too. Also most of the "good guy" types in the VB universe seem to have serious "issues"; Captain Sunshine freaking out like the adult Johnny Quest in Season Three: "Wonderboyyyyyyy!!!!".


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

dmdeane said:


> Voice of Captain Sunshine by Kevin Conroy, who voiced Batman in the Batman cartoons.


This makes the "can you put in a good word in for me with Batman" line even funnier.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Langree said:


> This makes the "can you put in a good word in for me with Batman" line even funnier.


"Get out of my sanctum solarium!"

Hank was happy as a pig in ***** doing the superhero sidekick thing. Not bad for someone whose clone once died jumping off of a building dressed as Batman.

Anyway gotta love a superhero whose power consists of giving people sunburns.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

"Hide! Or we'll be on the news!"

LOL

"Hank, why are you dressed like a pride parade?"

LOL 2.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Loved the payoff for the lubricant.

"Oww, ass chafing"


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

bootedbear said:


> "Hide! Or we'll be on the news!"
> 
> LOL


No action news team is complete without at least two guys covering sports.



> "Hank, why are you dressed like a pride parade?"
> 
> LOL 2.


Monarch: "Alright Hank, playtime's over, lets get your gay little ass over...(gets hit in face by grappling hook)...agghhh!!!"


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> Loved the payoff for the lubricant.
> 
> "Oww, ass chafing"


Monarch: "Scorching wedgie!"


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

And of course a reminder you can watch the episodes for free online at Adult Swim (episodes aired after the premiere date this time, instead of the Friday before as was done last season).

http://www.adultswim.com/shows/venturebros/indexpage.html#video


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bump for last Sunday's "Perchance to Dean" episode. 

Rusty is a very bad parent indeed. :down:


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

dmdeane said:


> Rusty is a very bad parent indeed. :down:


Hardly a news flash!


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

He can't be that bad.....Progressive Rock!


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Do we think there's something up with Dean's hair in the drain? I can't see the misshapen clone sneaking into their main bathroom to take a shower...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Fleegle said:


> Do we think there's something up with Dean's hair in the drain? I can't see the misshapen clone sneaking into their main bathroom to take a shower...


I assume it means that Dean is already starting to show the signs of male pattern baldness, just like his father. It isn't meant to imply that "Quasimodo Dean" has been sneaking into the shower.

Notice after his prog rock "inspiration" the first thing Dean is inspired to do is take some of his hair and try to invent a cure for male pattern baldness (it took me a second viewing to catch on to this). When "Quasimodo Dean" turns up, Dean assumes that it is a result of his experiment going wrong, ie, Dean has been "playing God" and is now being punished for it.

Watching the first time I was wondering if this weird turn of events was meant to introduce a new main character (a la the introduction of Jonas Venture Jr.) only to see "Quasimodo Dean" get squashed like a bug at the end of the episode.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

bootedbear said:


> Hardly a news flash!


True, but it is a little jarring to be reminded of that given how the boys are obviously growing up whereas in previous seasons they were pretty much stuck in a time warp due to the clones.

Also, Rusty is actually making Sargent Hatred look like a better "parent" in comparison, which is all kinds of scary.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

That was probably the first and last Bruford reference ever made on a TV show.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Saturn_V said:


> He can't be that bad.....Progressive Rock!


Yes!

Actually I'm a little "rusty" on prog rock and album cover art so I did some quick googling:

http://www.rogerdean.com/upclose/yesladder.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Dean_(artist)

It's always fun listening to J.G. Thirlwell produce a musical pastiche for the Venture Brothers, which "sounds like" the music of the band being referenced without actually reproducing the copyrighted music in question. :up:


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

balboa dave said:


> That was probably the first and last Bruford reference ever made on a TV show.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Bruford

Yes I learned a lot about prog rock with this episode. It's not a topic I've gotten into yet. It does date Rusty pretty well though.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Ogopogo bump.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

dmdeane said:


> Ogopogo bump.


The scene with Hatred in his boxers sitting on Rusty's bed in the trailers for this episode were a huge WTF moment, but made much more sense in the episode.

I love what they've done with 23. He's still got his gut, but his arms are huge now! Even The Monarch knows who he is now.

One thing I missed: Why were Rusty and Hatred at Hatred's old house? Just to get clothes? Did he only have the one Venture Industrues "Speedsuit"?


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Fleegle said:


> The scene with Hatred in his boxers sitting on Rusty's bed in the trailers for this episode were a huge WTF moment, but made much more sense in the episode.
> 
> I love what they've done with *23*. He's still got his gut, but his arms are huge now! Even The Monarch knows who he is now.


21! 

The very end after the trailer shows someone's hand checking off "the Ventures" from the list, and then 21 enters and notices that 24's skull has moved. Ghost 24? Or just 21's imagination playing tricks?



> One thing I missed: Why were Rusty and Hatred at Hatred's old house? Just to get clothes? Did he only have the one Venture Industrues "Speedsuit"?


Hatred said he needed to pick up some of his equipment at his old house. I assume he meant "weapons and other equipment to beat up the Monarch with and rescue the boys with".

I'll bet there are closets in the Venture Compound full of old Venture Industries "speedsuits" left over from Jonas Sr.'s era.

This is another episode where a second or third viewing helps to figure out what is going on. They are really writing these scripts with the TiVo and DVD watching crowd in mind.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

IIRC tonight's is the fifth of eight season 4.1 episodes; only three left after tonight. 



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=416
> 
> November 15, 2009
> Final Season 4.1 Episode Title Detective'd
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?item=412
> 
> November 12, 2009
> Revenge Society Promo
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bump.

It's been a quiet thread for this season. Venture Brothers ratings and fanbase are bigger than ever, but not much interest in this particular forum.

Anyway preview of next episode:



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=419
> 
> November 16, 2009
> Self-Medication Preview
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Also it took me a while to figure out that the guy in the black and feathers who shows up when Watch and/or Ward say "here come the warm jets" is Brian Eno. I'm a little slow on getting these references, not being much of a music fan. But the Guild really is a home for washed up rock stars, apparently.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

dmdeane said:


> Bump.
> 
> It's been a quiet thread for this season. Venture Brothers ratings and fanbase are bigger than ever, but not much interest in this particular forum.
> 
> Anyway preview of next episode:


It's been a good season but I really miss Brock.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bob Coxner said:


> It's been a good season but I really miss Brock.


Hmmm. Thinking about it, I don't miss Brock much. Brock is awesome but it's better that they are taking a break from him. I'd miss him if I knew he wasn't coming back, but he's coming back so that isn't an issue for me. I think it's good that we get to see how the characters develop now that they don't have Brock to rely on to always save the day. Also, Sargent Hatred is hilarious.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I love it when things take a while to pay off -- case in point, Billy hiding in the bag. "Venture Brothers" is good at that sort of thing.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

That last episode was incredible. The return of Phantom Limb and his Revenge Society was incredibly funny. and the tiny cutaway scene after the shoe was revealed for Dr. Mrs. The Monarch asking where her other shoe had gone to had me laughing so hard that I had to pause the show.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Fleegle said:


> That last episode was incredible. The return of Phantom Limb and his Revenge Society was incredibly funny. and the tiny cutaway scene after the shoe was revealed for Dr. Mrs. The Monarch asking where her other shoe had gone to had me laughing so hard that I had to pause the show.


Yes. And thanks to Dr. Mrs. The Monarch, and Google, I now know what Ferragamos are.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> I love it when things take a while to pay off -- case in point, Billy hiding in the bag. "Venture Brothers" is good at that sort of thing.


It's true. This is why it can take a while for people to "get" The Venture Brothers. A lot of the payoffs take their time paying off. Some things you only notice on second or third viewing. It's a rich layered cake of awesome!



> http://mantiseye.com/news/another_selfmedication_preview_clip
> 
> November 19, 2009
> Another Self-Medication Preview Clip
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/news/actual_final_episode_title_revealed
> 
> November 18, 2009
> Actual Final Episode Title Revealed
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bump.

"Self-Medication" possibly the best episode of the season so far.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Good guest voices this episode, although Action Johnny's voice was too close to that of Pickles from Metalocalypse.

The Hardy Boys re-imagined as the Menendez Brothers. An ex-Wonderboy. An Astroboy type robot. Action Johnny (Johnny Quest). And of course Rusty. Quite a group.

IIRC "Self-Medication" was episode 6. Two more to go in this half season, then the final 8 in the Spring. No new episode this Sunday night, however. I think Adult Swim is replaying the season premiere.

Also, new swag:



> http://mantiseye.com/news/even_more_product
> 
> November 26, 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Final two episodes of season 4.1 coming up.



> http://mantiseye.com/news/second_chances
> 
> December 3, 2009
> 
> ...





> http://mantiseye.com/?sched
> 
> TV Schedule
> All times are eastern. This schedule is not maintained by Adult Swim, so it might not be accurate if they change something (I will try and keep up though). You can view Adult Swim's official schedule or their strange, hidden, non-graphical (yet still updated) one. For online episides try this schedule on AS.com as I will not be keeping track of internet airings here.
> ...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Stupid ****ing Cartoon Network! I have a ridiculous amount of padding on my SP for this show, and they _still_ ran over with this episode. And this on a channel that should have a 100% predictable schedule! Grrr.

So then I thought, well, they have the episodes online, right? Eh, not so much. It's there, but only as individual scenes. And every time I finish a scene, it redirects me to a seemingly random scene from a random episode; I have to hit Back twice, and manually select the next scene. Is there a better way to deal with it?

Anyway, I saw up through Dean and Triana saying goodbye. After that, there didn't seem to be any more scenes on the site, but I don't think it was the end of the episode.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> Stupid ****ing Cartoon Network! I have a ridiculous amount of padding on my SP for this show, and they _still_ ran over with this episode. And this on a channel that should have a 100% predictable schedule! Grrr.
> 
> So then I thought, well, they have the episodes online, right? Eh, not so much. It's there, but only as individual scenes. And every time I finish a scene, it redirects me to a seemingly random scene from a random episode; I have to hit Back twice, and manually select the next scene. Is there a better way to deal with it?
> 
> Anyway, I saw up through Dean and Triana saying goodbye. After that, there didn't seem to be any more scenes on the site, but I don't think it was the end of the episode.


There was a line or two, basically Jefferson trying to use his "magic powers" to move Triana's suitcase to The Outrider on his mechanical horse...


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> Stupid ****ing Cartoon Network! I have a ridiculous amount of padding on my SP for this show, and they _still_ ran over with this episode. And this on a channel that should have a 100% predictable schedule! Grrr.
> 
> So then I thought, well, they have the episodes online, right? Eh, not so much. It's there, but only as individual scenes. And every time I finish a scene, it redirects me to a seemingly random scene from a random episode; I have to hit Back twice, and manually select the next scene. Is there a better way to deal with it?
> 
> Anyway, I saw up through Dean and Triana saying goodbye. After that, there didn't seem to be any more scenes on the site, but I don't think it was the end of the episode.


I was a little luckier, as I watched the recording before the 2nd airing, so I caught the whole show on the second go-around. The goodbye scene was the last, with Triana giving Dean the most gentle letdown ever. The last lines were when she said "I can't hog you all to myself," and Dean said "True."


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Figures; the first time this season I don't watch it live, they run late and my TiVo loses the last ten minutes or so. Oh well, at least I had no problems watching _The Better Man_ on the Adult Swim website, once they put the episode up.

Also promo of final episode of the half season:



> http://mantiseye.com/news/season_41_finale_promo
> 
> December 6, 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Pinstripes & Poltergeists, last episode of the Season Four part one "half season", tonight at midnight. Then nothing new until Spring, IIRC.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bob Coxner said:


> It's been a good season but I really miss Brock.


Based on the Adult Swim promo for tonight's episode:


Spoiler



Brock is back, dressed up Sphinx uniform, and 21 belts him one


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Cigar?


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

I still don't smoke.

I love how 21 was able to at least engage Brock, even if he ended up bested. Wonder when his 24-fantasies will end up as a train wreck.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

bootedbear said:


> I still don't smoke.


Pissed-off Monarch voice FTW!

My pet theory: constantly asking "cigar?" was a lawyer shark tactic designed to irritate and get the Monarch to sign without reading the paperwork very closely. Also, not a good idea to enter negotiations with Monstroso without Mrs. Dr. The Monarch present. I suppose Mrs. not being able to land the flying car on the helipad was just a writer's trick to get her out of that scene! 



> I love how 21 was able to at least engage Brock, even if he ended up bested. Wonder when his 24-fantasies will end up as a train wreck.


Surely no one thought 21 might beat Brock? 

Also nice that they left the whole "is 24 a ghost or is 21 losing it?" question up in the air.

Billy gets the memory wipes but not White, because White is too lazy/spineless to be worth bothering to wipe his memory!

I'm starting to like Shore Leave's character a bit more thanks to this episode: "too late to change the channel; this is real" (or something like that).

As with all the episodes this season, second and third viewings help a lot with understanding everything that is going on. Some things go by too quickly for me to catch on first viewing.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Season 4 resumes in August.....



> http://mantiseye.com/news/august_22nd_now_with_source
> 
> January 15, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

August?!

Should we not just call it Season 5 at that point?


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> August?!
> 
> Should we not just call it Season 5 at that point?


Not really; in the past the gap between seasons of Venture Brothers has been measured in years, not months. Season 4 was split in two to make production easier (plus we get 16 episodes instead of 13).


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Wakey, wakey.

Season 4.2 premiers Sunday, September 12 at 11:30p ET/PT.

Follow link to watch the new season preview:



> http://mantiseye.com/news/season_42_comiccon_trailer
> 
> August 4, 2010
> Season 4.2 Comic-Con Trailer
> ...


Same video, on Adult Swim site:

http://video.adultswim.com/the-venture-bros/venture-bros-season-45-trailer.html

Follow link to watch Comic Con Venture Brothers panel discussion:



> http://mantiseye.com/news/venture_bros_comiccon_panel_video
> 
> July 30, 2010
> Venture Bros. Comic-Con Panel Video
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bump. New season starts Sept. 12th.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder. GO TEAM VENTURE!!!!!!


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

A solid opening. Was actually kinda pleased that there was minimal Rusty in this one. Can't wait to see if this 21/Mrs The Monarch thing actually goes anywhere. 

Been a good summer for animation geeks. New Boondocks, new Futurama, now new Venture Bros.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Saturn_V said:


> ... there was minimal Rusty in this one.


A half-mile tall Rusty is hardly minimal!


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Actually, although I thoroughly enjoyed the episode, I missed James Urbaniak's Dr. Venture voice!

Favorite line - "we're not going to find another Uncle, are we?"


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bump. 

Past couple of episodes have been great; one a Hank film noir and the other Dean in NYC.

Boy, is Rusty Venture a complete @sshat. 

Also: Nathan Fillion voiced the "Brown Widow" character on last Sunday's episode. Firefly / Serenity / Brown Coats ping!


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

GarryWills said:


> Hi,
> Venture Brothers is very good show . I like this show very much.


The spambots have developed taste...next step is skynet.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Dean has had sex, 21 has kissed Dr. Mrs. The Monarch....well, things are moving along nicely. 

Not many episodes left. It's been a fun ride, but here's hoping that there will be a season 5 to look forward to in another year or two.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Both Amazon and DVDPlanet list "Season 4 Volume 1" on DVD on 10/26 - but neither makes any mention of Blu-Ray. Anybody know why? (And no, DVDPlanet is not "DVD only".)

-- Don


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> Both Amazon and DVDPlanet list "Season 4 Volume 1" on DVD on 10/26 - but neither makes any mention of Blu-Ray. Anybody know why? (And no, DVDPlanet is not "DVD only".)
> 
> -- Don


No Blu-ray yet.



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Venture_Bros.#DVD_and_Blu-ray_releases
> 
> Season Four, Volume One October 26, 2010 8 This two disc DVD set includes the first 8 episodes of Season 4. Similar to the Season 3 set, all episodes are uncensored. Bonus features include deleted scenes and commentary.[11] An announcement regarding a Blu-ray release has yet to be made.


Ah here we go:



> http://jacksonpublick.livejournal.com/
> 
> We were originally going to hold off on producing any DVDs of Season 4 until all 16 episodes were complete and we could release one massive boxed set, but given the massive amount of time between seasonal halves, that's pretty unlikely now. The current plan is to release a standard def DVD of the first 8 episodes sometime between July and October (depending on how quickly we get our acts together to record commentary, dig up special features and design the packaging), and then release both a standard def DVD of the second 8 episodes and a Blu-Ray of the entire 16 episode season in March. But that's all I know right now, so don't ask me any questions about it.


Also, the final episode of Season 4 won't be aired until November 21st.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

dmdeane said:


> Also, the final episode of Season 4 won't be aired until November 21st.


So that's it for season four. End credits of the last episode promise more Venture Brothers, so unless Cartoon Network says no, a season five is likely, but not for another couple of years.

I'll start a season five thread if a season five is confirmed.


----------



## Longstride (Sep 28, 2008)

I recently noticed that my new Premiere stopped recording new Venture Bros. sometime back in October. My favorite show, and I missed most of the season!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

_The Venture Bros._ has been renewed for *two* more seasons. In addition, the producers have been asked to create an additional 60-90 minute long-form special. More details on Publick Nuisance, Jackson Publick's blog.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> _The Venture Bros._ has been renewed for *two* more seasons. In addition, the producers have been asked to create an additional 60-90 minute long-form special. More details on Publick Nuisance, Jackson Publick's blog.


I have started a new thread for seasons five and six here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=468871


----------

